# erie dearie wires



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anyone have a small quanity of wires for erie dearies (15) they would be willing to sell me. I found a small bunch at a flea market, made a mold and cast the lead head on what i had. The one thing i forgot was i needed another wire for each dearie. I know jann's carries them but it seems kind of dumb to pay $6 shipping for a $1 item. I'm going to cabelas next week also but there catalog only shows them for sale in lots of 100. Thanks.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I might have some you can have if I can find them I put them and the mold away some where


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Janns has them they are just down the road

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/wire-lure-shafts/320608.aspx


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

roger23 said:


> Janns has them they are just down the road
> 
> http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/wire-lure-shafts/320608.aspx


I live 6 hours away from there.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I lied I must have used them for some thing found the mold but the wires were not with it,I could stop in and get them I would think they could be put in a envelope and sent regular mail,maybe someone will have some


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I think he was referring to Janns being just down the road from the Dundee Mich. Cabelas. You could always add some other things to your order to justify the shipping cost.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i have some .035 wire i could send you how long do you want them? it is leader material !! let me know by a pm !!


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Found a pack of 100 at cabelas for less than $6 so i'm good to go. Thanks to all. dave foy


----------

